
How Zencastr used new browser APIs and bootstrapped to $12k/month - csallen
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/zencastr?utm_source=hacker-news
======
joshontheweb
Founder of Zencastr here. Hopefully this is helpful to other solo founders.
Happy to answer any questions here if they arise :)

~~~
edaena
Joshontheweb I love zencastr. A lot of the guests have mentioned that the UI
is really good. What was the process of designing it?

~~~
joshontheweb
Thank you!

Hmmm.. As far as the process for design. I use Sketch 3 to prototype the
design. I definitely stretched my abilities a bit as I'm not usually a
designer. I basically just tried to focus on ease of use and to make it feel
nice to use. There is certainly more work to be done in this area.

